# That one neighbor...



## tarararara (Apr 23, 2015)

_...that you had/have a bitter hatred for. The one you want to constantly pummel with your net. The one you want to send constant hate mail to. 

You know what I mean, right? I don't have to think of a sort-of-clever-but-not-really intro to this topic, right? 

Anyways, that one neighbor to me was Portia in Animal Crossing Wild World. I remember hating her guts. I sent her hate mail, I filled her entire house with seashells and basic flowers to make it look as unappealing as possible. I constantly pummeled her with my net. I trapped her in a small area with holes to walk confusedly around in. I killed all of the flowers around her house. I acted as cruel to her as possible and she STILL refused to move! And guess what she had the nerve to do? Give me her PICTURE! 

Obviously, sending her gifts (shells and flowers) and letters (the hate mail) was just begging for her to keep living in my town and actually made me come across as a good friend and not a bad one. Of course, I didn't know that at the time and was infuriated when she gave me her picture (still put it in my room though). I can't even remember what she did wrong... I think she was just snotty and rude. I had two other snooty villagers, but apparently they weren't as bad as Portia...? 

I don't know. I just remember her being awful at the time and me doing all in my power to get rid of her. (She did eventually move out though!)_


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 23, 2015)

Pietro. I've been trying to make him leave for months now, and his ugly clown face won't leave.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 23, 2015)

Cousteau, Purrl and Lucha. They just won't go away >:c


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't like Pietro he shouldn't exist xD


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

Pietro is God. You're all blessed.

And no I don't particularly hate any of the animals.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 24, 2015)

Chops.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 24, 2015)

Chow, but thankfully he moved out yesterday!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Chops, he keeps following me to my other towns, and I can't stand him! I use him for his furniture and I just want him to move out! But he sticks around as much as possible, so I've tried to get him on my best friends so he'll be next in line to offer because I am just so frustrated with him following me!


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 25, 2015)

GIGI! Ugh, just no.
Hopefully she will leave soon.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

Quillson. His design, his dialogues, his house. Everything about him irks me. Hopefully he will move out soon.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 26, 2015)

Friggin' Prince! I was just about to place a bridge and he moved right in! Also, he greatly contrasts with the theme of my town.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

I've only played New Leaf, but I hated Cobbs as much as anyone could hate a character  Since the beginning he did all I didn't want him to do, and not even his looks did him any good.


----------



## matt (Apr 26, 2015)

Jacques Is Levin finally  So im OK now


----------



## Kamineon (Apr 26, 2015)

Curt... He just looks so angry and aggressive all the time. Not in my town thanks! *buhbye*


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

Deli. He's the bane of my existence, I really wish he would just ping to leave.


----------



## Lorrie186 (Apr 26, 2015)

tarararara said:


> _...that you had/have a bitter hatred for. The one you want to constantly pummel with your net. The one you want to send constant hate mail to.
> 
> You know what I mean, right? I don't have to think of a sort-of-clever-but-not-really intro to this topic, right?
> 
> ...



Ha I did this wilth Simon in my new leaf town, I hated where he moved in! Right on my path! :/ and he was so annoying! I got him through the void and he would ALWAYS complain about his old town, hoe he missed it solo much! I finally just stopped talking to him and he moved away! I was so happy about it to because I hated his house and attitude, don't get me wrong I have lazy villagers I love but he was just annoying.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

Hamlet, due to his jock.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 26, 2015)

Beardo ;-; He scares me in every way possible and especially that he's a smug he seems like a creepy hairy stalker for you (ㆆ_ㆆ)


----------



## conorbamodwyer (Apr 27, 2015)

When I chose the perfect map for my ACNL town Seacrest on the train, I knew exactly where I was going to locate my house - in the corner of a bend in the river. I was going to build a bridge right outside my house, which when crossed would point me straight to the shopping area. 

Nope. Not able to. Because stupid Renee decides to move in (right when I'm able to build the bridge!) and plonks her ugly house on the other side of the river. "it appears that the bridge would be too close to as neighbour's house." Today the nearest bridge to my house is still a mile away. 
I hate you Renee. 

Two years, 1000 net swings, many pitfalls and pushes later, she is still there. Opposite the river. Blocking my bridge. 

Least favourite neighbour.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't have one like that at the moment. but in my old town, that was Anchovy. he was a total butt and moved in a terrible place. took forever to get him to leave too =__=


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

tutu. i just got rid of her yesterday. she saw me as her best friend, even though i ignored her for weeks and never responded to her constant letters.
i hate peppy villagers anyway, so it was inevitable that i would want her to leave, even if she was one of my natives. i was so happy when she pinged me to move. i think i almost cried of joy.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 27, 2015)

I hated Drago for the looongest time!! Thankfully he moved out so now im stuck with apollo .. Julian is starting to get on my nerves too!!!


----------



## Pharaoh (Apr 27, 2015)

Coco came to my town once and she's so scary, I'm just not mentally prepared to handle her gouged out eye holes and gaping mouth peering into my window at night.


----------



## Bibi Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

Quillson...Annalisa....Goldie.....Ugh!


----------



## Dinkleburg (Apr 28, 2015)

Jambette has given me a fair share of nightmares...


----------



## mabadpe (Apr 28, 2015)

Rocco, I first thought he looked quite cool and his look fitted his grumpy personality, but then he moved literally right in front of my town hall!


----------



## Hamlet~ (Apr 28, 2015)

Ankha.She is a stalker.
All time that I make a new town,at some point she comes.
ALWAYS


----------



## randomkay (Apr 28, 2015)

Mine is broffina, I have been trying soooo hard to get them to leave 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamlet~ said:


> Ankha.She is a stalker.
> All time that I make a new town,at some point she comes.
> ALWAYS


Really? Most people love ankha and would do anything for her


----------



## Kirindrake (Apr 30, 2015)

Hippeux. ;_; Ohhh, the rage when I was first like "hm? who's this villager? They're gonna be my NEXT-DOOR NEIGHBOR! 8D" And then the next day when he moved in like... O_O I wanted to flip a table. Eventually I FINALLY got him to move out, and _then_?

I get Diva... she scared me by the way... I wanted to cry because she was my next-door neighbor, too. I don't even think I ever got her out of town before I reset Q_Q I think I _might've_, but I don't quite remember. 

...But that's just _my_ experience with that kind of neighbor. XD


----------



## Mycaruba (May 1, 2015)

Paula, she's only been in my town for four days, but has literally made everyone cry during animal conversations, and then goes and asks me for a horned Hercules. The nerve


----------



## Milleram (May 3, 2015)

In the Animal Crossing game for Game Cube, I hated having both Bree and Anicotti in my town. They were both so rude and not that cute. They both moved eventually, though.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Canberra
I don't like her, She just wont budge.


----------

